# Product review: Chavrie "with Caramelized Onion" and "with Basil & Roasted Garlic"



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 23, 2012)

*Product review: Chavrie "with Caramelized Onion" and "with Basil & Roasted Garlic"*

Just OMFG this stuff is so good! Yeah okay if you can't eat goat cheese then move on to the next topic. I started out with the basil version at Super King a week or 2 ago, can't find it, they aren't stocking it, found "with Caramelized Onion" at Von's (not the place you'd expect to find anything) and it was OMFG good!

Charvrie getting top marks with me..

Also, tried "Alouette" with Italian Herbs (8 soft spreadable portions) and it was damned fine too!

I feel so sorry for folks who cannot eat dairy...


----------



## giggler (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree, Very Nice!

It's much like herbed cream cheese, but much better..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder how they'd do as a stuffing for jalapeño peppers?  Then you could wrap them in bacon and...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Hmmm, I wonder how they'd do as a stuffing for jalapeño peppers?  Then you could wrap them in bacon and...



Just to add, I've recently discovered _Alouette_ Italian Herbs spreadable cheese (8 individually wrapped portions in a 4.7 oz. package) which is really good too.

I'm so sorry for folks who are diary intolerant or who don't like cheese.

(I seem to already have mentioned this earlier.... been having Internet connection problems this evening and router reset seems to have helped it...)


----------

